# Broody hen with other chickens?



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have two that appear to be very broody but will not go in a box! There is a whole that they have made in the ground with hay (all 4 chickens lay their eggs there) and I am not sure if I should move one of the hens with the eggs that are already there to an coop by them self and need to know how many eggs they will lay in and will they lay on thee chickens eggs! Sorry a lot to ask but first time doing it without the incubator!


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

And meant will they lay on other chicken eggs!?!? I have heard they would but just don't know and how many eggs can one chicken lay on at a time?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

A chicken will lay on any egg laid no matter who laid it. After reading more and more posts, I am going to believe it is better to give the momma her own area to sit. But make it so she can get out daily so she can eat and drink but be able to close it up for when the babies hatch.
Oh and the broody will sit on as many eggs that will fit under here lol. I have a duck sitting on about 17 eggs both chicken and duck lol.


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok that's what I was thinking but just wanted to make sure! I think I will move her to her own area and see what happens! Worse cause I put her back and incubate! But it seems like the two fight over the area cause they both want to lay!


----------

